# CTF - 28.06.2009 - KOMET Völklingen



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2009)

CTF Völklingen 2009
So Ihr Schlammwühler, es ist mal wieder so weit! Am 28.06.09 geht es zur CTF nach Völklingen.

Zum letzten Mal, ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen, zum letzten Mal. Danach wird es bei uns keine CTF mehr geben.
Ergreift also die letze Chance um die Stecke zum letzten Mal unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Für die letzte Veranstaltung haben wir alle Strecken modifiziert, die 20er wurde auf vielfachen Wunsch etwas leichter, die 40er erhielt wesentlich mehr Trailanteil. Also nix um mal schnell drüber zu bügeln. 
Die 65er wurde auch in vielen Teilen geändert. So wurde die Strecke schon am Anfang mit einigen Trials gepimpt, wie das auf Neudeutsch heißt. Und der zweite Teil wurde in mehreren Teilen geändert. 
Hoffe doch sehr, dass Euch die neue Streckenführung entgegen kommt.

Also nicht vergessen und den 28.6. rot im Kalender anstreichen ! Wir sehen uns...   


========================================================================
Die 20er, leichte Tour auch für Anfänger zu meistern.
Es geht meist über gut ausgebaute Wege von Völklingen zum Sportplatz Ritterstraße. Der lange Anstieg ist anstrengend doch nicht vermeidbar. 
Von der Verpflegung aus geht es durch den Saar-Kohle-Wald um den Absinkweiher am Pfaffenkopf. Der Rückweg führt an der Höhenlinie entlang in Richtung Heidstock. Dann den letzten Anstieg erklimmen und ab dann geht es in die Schlußabfahrt nach Völklingen, am Freibad vorbei zurück zur Halle.

Länge: ca. 22km und 300  Höhenmeter

------------------------------------------
Die 40er, mit viel Anspruch an Kondition und Technik.
Anfangs auf breiten Wegen wir erst mal Höhe aufgenommen. Doch sollten die Fahrer/innen sich nicht von der Kürze der Strecke in die Irre führen lassen. Reichlich Trail- und Technikpassagen machen diese Tour zum Wadenbeißer. Eine gehörige Portion Kondition ist nötig, um die Strecke locker ab zu radeln.

Länge: ca. 40km und 700 Höhenmeter

-------------------------------------------
Die 65er, lässt Bikerherzen höher schlagen.
Massenhaft Trails, knackige Ansteige und jede Menge Spaß erwarten Euch auf dieser Tour. Deutlich schwerer wie im letzten Jahr wurde die Strecke zwar nicht, dennoch merkt man den höheren Trailanteil deutlich an der Fahrzeit. Mit einem Schnitt von 20 km/h werden diese Jahr nur ganz wenige über die Trails fliegen. Muss man aber nicht, ist ja kein Rennen.
Ganz klar, die 65er Runde ist nur für sehr gut trainierte Biker, die Ihre Freude an technischen Passagen haben.  

Länge: ca. 65km und 1250 Höhenmeter.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## chris84 (17. Juni 2009)

und gleich mal im Kalender eingetragen! 

ich freu mich schon auf tolle Trails und eine superschöne Strecke! 

schade dass es die letzte sein wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (17. Juni 2009)

wirklich schade, dass es die letzte sein wird, im Kalender ist der Termin aber schon fett vermerkt.

Das werd ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juni 2009)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Heggebangadd (18. Juni 2009)

Nach den äusserst erfreulichen Überraschungen neulich bei der Trailsuche zwischen Heidstock und Sonnenhügel werde ich mir das auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen!!!

Wann und wo ist Start?


----------



## EmJay (18. Juni 2009)

Da denke ich bin ich auch dabei- wie gesagt, bitte mehr Infos zu Startort und -Zeit...


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juni 2009)

Start ist an der Herman Neuberger Halle in Völklingen vor dem Stadion.
Ab 7:00 könnt Ihr auf die Strecke.


----------



## DeLocke (18. Juni 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Start ist an der Herman Neuberger Halle in Völklingen vor dem Stadion.
> Ab 7:00 könnt Ihr auf die Strecke.



Ne ne um 7 Uhr weiß ich noch nicht mal was ein Fahrrad ist geschweige denn wie man damit fährt, das kommt erst um 9 Uhr


----------



## puremalt (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich bin gestern die CTF-Vorfahrt mitgefahren und war total begeistert. Gegenüber letztem Jahr wurden die Strecke nochmals verbessert. Ich habe jetzt noch die Trailitis. Zwischendurch war man teilweise froh, wenn's mal nur einfach so gerollt ist.
Nachdem die grüne Hölle Freisen leider nicht mehr stattfindet habe ich nun eindeutig eine neue Lieblings-CTF im Saarland.

Absolute Teilnahmeempfehlung, selbst wenn man sein Fahrrad nicht erkennt. Spätesten im ersten Päädsche wird man merken, worauf man sitzt. 

Warum verlieb ich mich bloss immer erst beim letzten Mal?


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2009)

War letztes Jahr schon klasse, dieses Jahr wird die noch besser, bin bei den ersten Testfahrten auch dabei gewesen  also absolutes muss für Trailliebhaber.


----------



## Dijo (18. Juni 2009)

Moin Dämon, dann darf ich ja wohl davon ausgehen, dich am Start wieder zu sehen 

Schon ne Startzeit geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Juni 2009)

Noch mal zum Start, 

Für die CTF ist das Startfenster von 8:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr. 
wer unbedingt früher auf die Strecke will wird nicht aufgehalten, muss aber damit rechnen, dass die Verpflegungspunkte noch nicht besetzt sind. Diese werden erst geschlossen, wenn die Besenfahrer durch sind. 


Der RTF Marathon starte um 6:00 in geschlossenem Feld. 
Alle anderen RTF Strecken starten zwischen 7:00 und 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> Moin Dämon, dann darf ich ja wohl davon ausgehen, dich am Start wieder zu sehen
> 
> Schon ne Startzeit geplant?



Um 9.00 Uhr, dann sind wir wieder pünktlich für´s Mittagessen zurück.


----------



## chris84 (19. Juni 2009)

ich werde auch um 9 Uhr starten...


----------



## Dijo (19. Juni 2009)

dann fahr ich schon um 6:30 Uhr los, dann kommen wir gemeinsam an 

ok, 9 Uhr find ich klasse. Werd dann am Start stehen mit ner Tasche voll Schaltzügen


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Um 9.00 Uhr, dann sind wir wieder pünktlich für´s Mittagessen zurück.



Hey, Mittagessen gibt es um 12:00 Uhr und nicht um 14:30. 
Um pünktlich zu sein müsst Ihr Euch ganz schön beeilen. Oder wollt Ihr auf die 20er ??


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> dann fahr ich schon um 6:30 Uhr los, dann kommen wir gemeinsam an
> 
> ok, 9 Uhr find ich klasse. Werd dann am Start stehen mit ner Tasche voll Schaltzügen



Habe gerade die Nachricht bekommen das ich für die K3 eingeteilt bin,
also kann ich leider nicht selber fahren,durfte aber schon über die Trails hoppeln d.h. nicht so tragisch 
Ich opfere mich aber natürlich für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (19. Juni 2009)

oh, schade.

gibt ja hoffentlich noch andere Gelegenheiten diese Saison für gemeinsames Furchenziehens. 

Dann sehen wir uns halt an K3, stell schon mal den isotonischen Gerstensaft kalt.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> oh, schade.
> 
> gibt ja hoffentlich noch andere Gelegenheiten diese Saison für gemeinsames Furchenziehens.
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns halt an K3, stell schon mal den isotonischen Gerstensaft kalt.



Sicherlich kommen ja noch ein paar Veranstaltungen, mit dem Gerstensaft das muss ich mir bei dir noch überlegen, bei deinem Fahrstil.


----------



## Dijo (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sicherlich kommen ja noch ein paar Veranstaltungen, mit dem Gerstensaft das muss ich mir bei dir noch überlegen, bei deinem Fahrstil.


An K3 gab es letztes Jahr Jägermeister.


----------



## Tobilas (19. Juni 2009)

Hi, ihr Schlammwürmer !
Ich entschuldige mich schon heute in aller Schärfe für mein Fernbleiben, aber ich habe wichtige geschäftliche Termine an selbigem Sonntag, sodaß ich mir heute schon mit voller Wucht in den Allerwertesten beißen könnte, aber natürlich auch weil dieseCTF die letzte offizielle Komet-CTF sein wird .....was extrem schade ist aber leider ein Zeichen der Zeit...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> An K3 gab es letztes Jahr Jägermeister.



Jo, die K3 ist immer für eine Überraschung gut, mal sehen was diese Jahr das jungfräuliche Team einfallen lässt. Ich darf ja nicht zu viel verraten, doch der Besuch lohnt sich.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Hi, ihr Schlammwürmer !
> Ich entschuldige mich schon heute in aller Schärfe für mein Fernbleiben, aber ich habe wichtige geschäftliche Termine an selbigem Sonntag, sodaß ich mir heute schon mit voller Wucht in den Allerwertesten beißen könnte, aber natürlich auch weil dieseCTF die letzte offizielle Komet-CTF sein wird .....was extrem schade ist aber leider ein Zeichen der Zeit...
> Gruß
> Roland



Werde dann an dem Sonntag eine Träne der Trauer für Dich herauspressen. 7


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Hi, ihr Schlammwürmer !
> Ich entschuldige mich schon heute in aller Schärfe für mein Fernbleiben, aber ich habe wichtige geschäftliche Termine an selbigem Sonntag, sodaß ich mir heute schon mit voller Wucht in den Allerwertesten beißen könnte, aber natürlich auch weil dieseCTF die letzte offizielle Komet-CTF sein wird .....was extrem schade ist aber leider ein Zeichen der Zeit...
> Gruß
> Roland


Schade, aber es gibt ja noch genügend XXL Freigänge bei denen wir das nachholen können.
Ich schnapp dann einen mit für Dich.
Hoffentlich komm ich von K3 noch zurück an die Halle.


----------



## stefansls (19. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Jo, die K3 ist immer für eine Überraschung gut, mal sehen was diese Jahr das jungfräuliche Team einfallen lässt. Ich darf ja nicht zu viel verraten, doch der Besuch lohnt sich.



win.ini.exe


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2009)

stefansls schrieb:


> win.ini.exe



Genau, so oder ähnlich. Ich lasse was für die Nachhut reservieren. 
Damit Ihr nicht trocken über die letzten Meter rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien51 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,



weis jemand von euch was der Spass kostet ?

Konnte bis jetzt nichts finden.



Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2009)

Für dich 5 Euronen, ist aber schon ein Sonderpreis, brauchst also nicht zu feilschen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Für dich 5 Euronen, ist aber schon ein Sonderpreis, brauchst also nicht zu feilschen.


Für BDR Mitglieder 3,-- Euro
Für alle anderen 5,-- Euro
Kinder zahlen nix

Wie ich finde viel zu günstig. Wer freiwillig mehr gibt, darf dennoch starten  

Reichlich Verpflegung ist im Preis inclusive.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert und morgen früh fahren wir nochmal mit der Zahnbürste über die Trails.


----------



## puremalt (27. Juni 2009)

Ihr fahrt mit Zahnbürsten? Das sind dann wohl Mountainzahnbürsten?

Wie auch immer, Trails ohne Parodontose fahren sich irgendwie frischer und daher von mir ein


----------



## PirateSB (28. Juni 2009)

tjaaaaa, es war mir ein fest
die strecke war trotz gestrigem gewitter ja doch noch super fahrbar und viel neues gabs dieses jahr auch zu entdecken...! ein dankeschön an alle organisatoren/beteiligten, die diese fahrt ermöglicht haben indem sie sich abgerackert haben, damit wir teilnehmer heute unseren spaß haben konnten. >>> kompliment & fettes dankeschön <<<


----------



## adi2307 (28. Juni 2009)

Fettes Lob an das Orga-Team, super Strecke, super Verpflegung ( kann mich nicht erinnern das ich an einer Verpflegungsstelle mal ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei bekommen habe ) alles nur vom feinsten und das soll`s gewesen sein, nein, das glaub ich nicht. Ich denke da werden sich einige mir anschliessen, so eine CTF darf nich aussterben. Macht bitte weiter und die MTBiker aus Saarland und Pfalz werden es euch Danken.
In diesem Sinne, bis nächtstes Jahr


----------



## Dijo (28. Juni 2009)

die Strecke war einfach genial, inklusive der beiden Schwimm und Schlammcatchstellen

Wie heisst es doch so schön.  Das Beste kommt zum Schluss.  Diese Strecke war definitiv das Beste was ich auf ner CTF bisher geboten bekommen habe.  Wirklich schade, dass das die letzte Völklinger CTF gewesen sein soll. Auch wenn es dabei bleibt, die Erinnerung an diese Runde kann einem keiner mehr nehmen. 

Den Organisatoren und Helfern kann man für die Planung und Durchführung nur ein dickes Lob und den herzlichsten Dank aussprechen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (28. Juni 2009)

Mir fehlen die Worte.

Das war das beste, was ich bisher auf meinem Fahrrad erlebt hab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. Juni 2009)

dem ist kaum noch was hinzuzufügen! 

man merkt halt einfach wenn eine Strecke, bzw. eine ganze Veranstaltung VON Bikern FÜR Biker gemacht wird! 

auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob und Dankeschön an die Organisatoren. 
- die Ausschilderung mit dem Pfeilen war super! (ich hab noch nie so viele Pfeile/km gesehen wie heut )
- Die Verpflegung genial, an K3 gabs ja wirklich alles was das Herz begehrt, und Erdinger, Cola, Jägi und vom Dämon handgeschmierte Nutellabrote gibts definitiv sonst nirgendwo, auch bei keinem Marathon für 40 
Da hätte man sich glatt häuslich niederlassen können 
- Die Strecke war sehr schön und eine hervorragende Mischung aus Trails und schnellen Wegen, und wieder mal waren Trails ganz frisch aus der Trailschmiede mit dabei. Der Regen gestern hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Trails wie staubgesaugt waren  bis auf die beiden Matschlöcher (aber Matsch gabs in Völklingen ja immer, auch wenns monatelang zuvor nicht geregnet hat ) war die Strecke trotz der erheblichen Regenmenge gestern super zu fahren. Übrigens: bis auf eine kleine Stelle war alles fahrbar 

und noch was für die Statistik: 63.65km, 1282hm 3h23 Fahrzeit


----------



## Da Anhänger (28. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke war Bombe!
Bin zwar wohl der einzige gewesen der an 2 stellen die pfeile übersehen hatte und den berg dann wieder hochfahren durfte aber das is ja nur halb so schlimm..
Schade dass meist bei den schönsten CTF veranstaltungen alles nur an sehr wenigen leuten hängen bleibt und deshalb solche Strecken aus dem terminkalender verschwinden müssen!

gruß


----------



## Lord-Speed (28. Juni 2009)

1A++ CTF.
Besser geht es nicht !
Großes Lob an das Orga-Team.

Gruß
L-S
Saarlouis


----------



## Runnerfahrer (28. Juni 2009)

!00%das beste was ich je unter den Reifen hatte!Riesenlob an die Organisatoren!!


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2009)

auch von mir ein dickes lob!
hat sehr viel spass gemacht.
vielen dank an markus und alle anderen für die coole strecke und das gut organisierte drumherum.


----------



## Klinger (29. Juni 2009)

Tolle Srecke, super Organisation.
Hoffentlich 2010 wieder?!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (29. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand die GPS-Daten oder den Streckenverlauf in irgendeiner Form als Grafik, auf Landkarte o. Ä ?


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GPS-Daten oder den Streckenverlauf in irgendeiner Form als Grafik, auf Landkarte o. Ä ?


Kommen diese Woche als Original, sobald ich wieder etwas Luft habe...


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ihr Weicheier, 

vielen Dank dass Ihr so zahlreich zu unserer Veranstaltung gekommen seit. Es war uns diese Jahr ein Vergnügen Euch ein ordentliches Bike-Fest zu veranstalten. Den Regen am Vortag hatten wir extra bei Kachelmann bestellt, damit Eure Trikos die Waschmaschine verdienen und es dem Meister Propper beim Bike Putzen die tränen in die Augen treibt. 

Vielen Dank auch für Euer Lob an Strecke, Verpflegung und Orga. Dies ist der Balsam für jedes Helfer-Herz.    

--------------------
Für die Statistiker unter Euch, 
164 Starter/innen verdrückten Kistenweise Banane, diverse Brote und saugten literweise gesüßten Tee aus den Kanistern. Palettenweise Cola und mehrere Kisten Erdinger  wurden an der K3 vernichtet. Insgesamt über 8727 Kilometer seit Ihr mit dem MTB durch den Wald geradelt, die zuvor in ca. 250 Stunden liebevoll gesucht und in Handarbeit von über 20 Helfern, gepflegt und markiert wurden.
--------------------


----------



## puremalt (29. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Weicheier,



Wenn man mich persönlich anspricht muss ich mich auch mal äußern.

Ich hab's ja kommen sehen: perfekt


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wenn man mich persönlich anspricht muss ich mich auch mal äußern.
> 
> Ich hab's ja kommen sehen: perfekt



Genau, ) wann machen wir den Trikotausch ??
Mittwoch geht es nach Göttelborn, da gibt es auch viel zu sehen. )


----------



## puremalt (29. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht es nach Göttelborn, da gibt es auch viel zu sehen. )



Was isn da? Und wann?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juni 2009)

Dunkelheit und Matsch...


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juni 2009)

Hier noch eine Szene von der gestrigen CTF, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht euch zu zusehen und natürlich zu bedienen.

Christian


----------



## Schlammschlacht (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muss auch mal alle loben irgentwas mit der Planung und Durchführung dieser CTF zu tun hatten, denn ich fand sie einfach klasse.
Hier für einen dicken Daumen

(das kommentar kommt etwas zu spät, hab mich aber gerade dafür angemeldet)


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2009)

Schlammschlacht schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal alle loben irgentwas mit der Planung und Durchführung dieser CTF zu tun hatten, denn ich fand sie einfach klasse.
> Hier für einen dicken Daumen
> 
> (das kommentar kommt etwas zu spät, hab mich aber gerade dafür angemeldet)



Besser spät wie nie, wir danken Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (30. Juni 2009)

die ald faasend kommt wieder hinterher:
super runde! bei jedem frisch reingehackten paed'chen, jeder k-stelle hab ich mir gedacht:
wie schoen, dass es doch noch ein paar leutchen gibt, die sich hinstellen und schaffen, damit andere ihren spass haben. die einstellung ist leider seltener geworden. wie war das noch? 165 starter?, sind hier im forum vielleicht 10, die anerkennung zollen? halt-falsch! ... doch 11:

nochmal DANKE, maenners! vom c1deli


----------



## rocky65 (30. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> dem ist kaum noch was hinzuzufügen!
> 
> man merkt halt einfach wenn eine Strecke, bzw. eine ganze Veranstaltung VON Bikern FÜR Biker gemacht wird!
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nur deiner Meinung anschliessen!!!
Respekt wenn du den letzten Anstieg zur Sandgrube noch gefahren bist.
Deine Fahrzeit,naja das ging besser


----------



## fahdoch (30. Juni 2009)

..tach zusammen,
nachdem ich bisher nur mitgelesen hab, musste ich mich nun doch anmelden um auch noch ´n "Danke" loszuwerden. ..... haben uns auf der Runde (40er) gefragt wieviele Km man denn im Jahr so jaggert um so ne Runde zusammenstellen zu können ?!?!? ...
- war ja einfach "nur gudd" !!
- und ist ja einfach "nur schad" daß es da keine Wiederholung mehr geben soll !!

also nochmal Danke an alle Macher !!

bisdanndann


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Juni 2009)

fahdoch schrieb:


> ..tach zusammen,
> nachdem ich bisher nur mitgelesen hab, musste ich mich nun doch anmelden um auch noch ´n "Danke" loszuwerden. ..... haben uns auf der Runde (40er) gefragt wieviele Km man denn im Jahr so jaggert um so ne Runde zusammenstellen zu können ?!?!? ...
> - war ja einfach "nur gudd" !!
> - und ist ja einfach "nur schad" daß es da keine Wiederholung mehr geben soll !!
> ...


 
Mann muss so für so guddi CTF 
ca 5000-6000 Km und 70000-80000 hm jaggern ,ca 1000 Rote Markierungspfeile in de Wald mohle kinnen,spass on da sach hon, en Paar Super kolegsche hon ,und datt wichdischde dahemm ee guddi Frau !

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Lord-Speed (30. Juni 2009)

hat jemand Bilder von diesem geilen Tag gemacht ?

Gruß 
L-S


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2009)

Bilder findest du demnächst unter www.Radschweine.de


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juli 2009)

Heut is Mittwoch
Unn imma noch kä Bild Mann Mann Mann


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Juli 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wenn man mich persönlich anspricht muss ich mich auch mal äußern.




Von wegen,  Weichei.... du warst der einzige aus unserer Truppe der wirklich einen Jägermeister an VP3 genossen hat

(Da kommt wohl noch der "Promille-Biker" durch ) 

Auch von mir noch ein *Dickes Lob* an die Verantwortlichen und Mithelfer dieser tollen Veranstaltung.


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Biker/innen, 

die ersten Bilder sind online. 
Film folgt die Tage. 

Wer Bilder von der Tour hat, kann diese gerne am mich senden. Werde diese dann umgehend online stellen. 
Vorab vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (4. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder!!

Da erinnert man sich direkt wieder an die Tour.
Die K3 war sowieso absolut hammer

Die hätten 20 Biker 3 tage häuslich einrichten können 


MfG Manu


----------



## scotty20 (6. Juli 2009)

An alle Macher der Kometen-CTF und besonders an Markus ;-)

das Lob, das ihr von allen seiten für diese CTF einsteckt ist sicher hochverdient! Leider habe ich es auch in diesem Jahr nicht geschafft mich zur Abwechslung mal in VK einzusauen.

Wenn es tatsächlich stimmt, daß die CTF im nächsten Jahr in dieser Form nicht mehr stattfinden kann (...aus welchen Gründen auch immer) dann werden wir (BIKE-AID) sicher eine Möglichkeit finden Dir als Veranstalter auszuhelfen und das Ganze wie gewohnt stattfinden zu lassen. Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst ;-)

Ride-on, 

Eric


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Juli 2009)

scotty20 schrieb:


> An alle Macher der Kometen-CTF und besonders an Markus ;-)
> 
> das Lob, das ihr von allen seiten für diese CTF einsteckt ist sicher hochverdient! Leider habe ich es auch in diesem Jahr nicht geschafft mich zur Abwechslung mal in VK einzusauen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin wieder dabei !!!

Wer noch ???

LG
Tom-Tom-Bike-Aid


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

Ebenso!


----------



## puremalt (8. Juli 2009)

Latürnich


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. Juli 2009)

Würde mich auch als Helfer einspannen lassen.

@fahdoch: Geilster Nickname, den ich je gelesen hab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOGLI987 (8. Juli 2009)

Hi fand die ctf auch sehr schlammig aber     ig und cool!


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Juli 2009)

Stehe Wichtelbesteck bei Fuss.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2009)

Ist doch klar das wir alle wieder dabei sind, eine so tolle Veranstaltung kann doch nicht einfach so enden.
Ich muss doch mal mit dem Verantwortlichen Herrn ein ernstes Wort reden.


----------

